# Stream from Tivo DVR to Tivo stream 4K



## yzguyfl123

I got the android tivo app to install and work on Tivo stream 4k

So my hdmi on my Tivo bolt went out again, and since that is the only output from the box, makes it kinda useless. I got tired of spending $300 every time this happens, so I figured I'd try the new tivo stream 4k assuming I could stream from my existing tivo box, since I had already been able to stream from tivo box to tivo box in the past (when I bought a new one to replace the old one with a fried hdmi port). But when I got it, tried to, failed, then called support, I was told it was not possible. I almost returned it, but then my dog ate the box, and it was only $40, so I kept it.

I did not take screen shots, or record this (there was a bit of trial and error as well as dead ends) but this should be fairly complete.

On to how I did it (other apps could likely be substituted):
I installed downloader (most are probably familiar with it), and FX file manager (both normal app installs). It will be handy to have a mouse for some of this (and in the end for the Tivo app), I was able to plug in a wireless usb mouse into the USB C port of the tivo stream, with a USB to USBC adapter. (I was also able to use a normal wired USB mouse, but that is not as handy. I tried a couple ways to make the mouse pointer work with the stock tivo remote, but did not get that to work, but did not try very long)

I went to my computer and downloaded the apk for tivo and Screen Orientation Control. I used the APK downloader chrome plugin from the google play store to get it on my pc.

Screen Orientation Control
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.mm2d.android.orientationfaker&hl=en_US&gl=US

Tivo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android&hl=en_US&gl=US

I changed the file name from .apk to .zip so that I could easily put it on my site (that does not want to serve up a file named .apk). If you want you can use the same files and skip this step (up to you  )

I used downloader to download these files (1bad69 is my personal site, mainly just for hosting pics ) note these are APK files NOT zip files, they must be renamed after downloading if you use these:
http://1bad69.com/tivo.zip
http://1bad69.com/scrorient.zip

Then I used the FX file manager to find these files (mine were under system\sdcard\downloader) and change the name to .apk, then click on them install the apps. I think I had to allow some permissions to install from other locations, as well as to allow FX manager to install apps, but I don't exactly recall.
I think it was: in the google menu (small circle button) settings- device preferences - Security & restrictions - unknown sources - select FX (and probably downloader

I also installed TV Apps Drawer from the google play store (normal tivo install) so that I can get to the tivo app and screen orient app easily (they don't show up in the normal apps location).

Set up the orientation app to lock it into landscape (which you likely want for anything on tivo 4k anyway)
From the google home screen (small circle button on tivo remote) settings - apps - special app access (all the way down) - Display over other apps - Orientation Control (allow this one)
BTW there is a button in the app to get to this setting, but that button did not work. I had to find this setting in the menus to enable it for this app.

Now I am able to launch the TV apps Drawer, then launch the Tivo android app (meant for the phone/tablet) then use my wireless usb mouse for the tivo app controls and connect to my hdmi fried Tivo box to watch my recorded shows.


----------



## babsonnexus

When I did this, I found the quality of the playback and constant studdering to make it pretty useless. I think your best bet is to actually use KMTTG to export your recording then use Plex or Kodi or the like to stream them. I'm not as familiar with Kodi, but Plex can also do commercial skipping and intro skipping it it recognizes it as a TV show.


----------



## yzguyfl123

I've already been using it, and so far it is working pretty well for me. The only draw backs for me is that there is no commercial skip, a little awkward to get to the app, and to operate controls in the app I can't use the remote, I have to use my wireless mouse, but other that that it is working fine for me.

The extra steps of downloading the app then using plex (which I also have set up to stream from another pc) over and over, is a deal breaker, the box is still recoding shows. This would be a continual hassle (would be ok if I was just getting the recorded shows off one time and chucking the box, but the the box is still recording new shows for now)


----------



## shwru980r

yzguyfl123 said:


> I got the android tivo app to install and work on Tivo stream 4k
> 
> So my hdmi on my Tivo bolt went out again, and since that is the only output from the box, makes it kinda useless. I got tired of spending $300 every time this happens, so I figured I'd try the new tivo stream 4k assuming I could stream from my existing tivo box, since I had already been able to stream from tivo box to tivo box in the past (when I bought a new one to replace the old one with a fried hdmi port). But when I got it, tried to, failed, then called support, I was told it was not possible. I almost returned it, but then my dog ate the box, and it was only $40, so I kept it.
> 
> I did not take screen shots, or record this (there was a bit of trial and error as well as dead ends) but this should be fairly complete.
> 
> On to how I did it (other apps could likely be substituted):
> I installed downloader (most are probably familiar with it), and FX file manager (both normal app installs). It will be handy to have a mouse for some of this (and in the end for the Tivo app), I was able to plug in a wireless usb mouse into the USB C port of the tivo stream, with a USB to USBC adapter. (I was also able to use a normal wired USB mouse, but that is not as handy. I tried a couple ways to make the mouse pointer work with the stock tivo remote, but did not get that to work, but did not try very long)
> 
> I went to my computer and downloaded the apk for tivo and Screen Orientation Control. I used the APK downloader chrome plugin from the google play store to get it on my pc.
> 
> Screen Orientation Control
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.mm2d.android.orientationfaker&hl=en_US&gl=US
> 
> Tivo
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android&hl=en_US&gl=US
> 
> I changed the file name from .apk to .zip so that I could easily put it on my site (that does not want to serve up a file named .apk). If you want you can use the same files and skip this step (up to you  )
> 
> I used downloader to download these files (1bad69 is my personal site, mainly just for hosting pics ) note these are APK files NOT zip files, they must be renamed after downloading if you use these:
> http://1bad69.com/tivo.zip
> http://1bad69.com/scrorient.zip
> 
> Then I used the FX file manager to find these files (mine were under system\sdcard\downloader) and change the name to .apk, then click on them install the apps. I think I had to allow some permissions to install from other locations, as well as to allow FX manager to install apps, but I don't exactly recall.
> I think it was: in the google menu (small circle button) settings- device preferences - Security & restrictions - unknown sources - select FX (and probably downloader
> 
> I also installed TV Apps Drawer from the google play store (normal tivo install) so that I can get to the tivo app and screen orient app easily (they don't show up in the normal apps location).
> 
> Set up the orientation app to lock it into landscape (which you likely want for anything on tivo 4k anyway)
> From the google home screen (small circle button on tivo remote) settings - apps - special app access (all the way down) - Display over other apps - Orientation Control (allow this one)
> BTW there is a button in the app to get to this setting, but that button did not work. I had to find this setting in the menus to enable it for this app.
> 
> Now I am able to launch the TV apps Drawer, then launch the Tivo android app (meant for the phone/tablet) then use my wireless usb mouse for the tivo app controls and connect to my hdmi fried Tivo box to watch my recorded shows.


Is the bolt connected to ethernet? WiFi on the Bolt isn't very good unless you are close to the router. Might want to reboot the Bolt. I was able to watch shows without stuttering from my Bolt on my Fire Tv 3rd gen pendant using the sideloaded Tivo app but the interface was too clunky for me having to use a mouse and a remote to navigate. I think the best solution would be to look for a cheap Tivo Mini on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## yzguyfl123

My bolt has a wired connection, so that is not a problem.
I have rebooted the bolt MANY times, hdmi crapped out (I think this is my second or 3rd bolt that died and about my 4th tivo box that hdmi crapped out on)

I already have this working for $40, at least for now, until I come up with what I want to do next to watch our shows (tired of buying new tivo boxes)


----------



## shwru980r

yzguyfl123 said:


> My bolt has a wired connection, so that is not a problem.
> I have rebooted the bolt MANY times, hdmi crapped out (I think this is my second or 3rd bolt that died and about my 4th tivo box that hdmi crapped out on)
> 
> I already have this working for $40, at least for now, until I come up with what I want to do next to watch our shows (tired of buying new tivo boxes)


Do you have the back of the Tivo pushed up against a wall where the HDMI comes in so that there is pressure on the HDMI cable? I watched a video several years ago that discussed HDMI failures and the guy said the pressure on the HDMI cable from the wall loosened the solder that attaches the HDMI port to the circuit board. He said he purchases L connectors for every connection on the back of his electronics to prevent failure.


----------



## foghorn2

Plex is garbage, THe "TIVO STREAM" needs to be able to stream from a tivo box, if not, then dont call it a TIVO STREAM !!


----------



## krkaufman

foghorn2 said:


> Plex is garbage, THe "TIVO STREAM" needs to be able to stream from a tivo box, if not, then dont call it a TIVO STREAM !!


The TiVo Stream does stream from TiVo DVRs.


----------



## shwru980r

foghorn2 said:


> Plex is garbage, THe "TIVO STREAM" needs to be able to stream from a tivo box, if not, then dont call it a TIVO STREAM !!


Tivo isn't going to provide a free OTT app so that customers can avoid buying the expensive Mini Lux and WiFi adapter.


----------



## yzguyfl123

shwru980r said:


> Do you have the back of the Tivo pushed up against a wall where the HDMI comes in so that there is pressure on the HDMI cable? I watched a video several years ago that discussed HDMI failures and the guy said the pressure on the HDMI cable from the wall loosened the solder that attaches the HDMI port to the circuit board. He said he purchases L connectors for every connection on the back of his electronics to prevent failure.


No, there is (and has always been) at least 6" between the Tivo box an the back of the cabinet it is in. HDMI is a notoriously fragile connection (in regard to power spikes), and apparently the tivo boxes are especially so. I live kinda far out and power spikes are pretty common. Tivos are not the only hdmi that have failed, but are the the most common (tv, stereos ...) yes I have tried all kinds of whole house spike protection as well as different spike and UPS power supplies, none have been 100%.



foghorn2 said:


> Plex is garbage, THe "TIVO STREAM" needs to be able to stream from a tivo box, if not, then dont call it a TIVO STREAM !!


Since all the other tivo boxes could do it, and even my android phone could do it, I assumed the android TIVO stream device could !!!!



krkaufman said:


> The TiVo Stream does stream from TiVo DVRs.


well not out of the box for normal consumers.... you really have to bend over backwards and do things that were NOT intended or supported to make it work... so no it does not...


----------



## snerd

yzguyfl123 said:


> well not out of the box for normal consumers.... you really have to bend over backwards and do things that were NOT intended or supported to make it work... so no it does not...


He's talking about the TiVo Stream, which is an old product that could be added to a Premiere, and was built into Roamio/Bolt/Edge, not the TiVo Stream 4K.

Damn TiVo for using very similar names to two very different products.


----------



## yzguyfl123

ah, I had not even heard of that one... 

also annoying, when searching tivo stream 4k we get a bunch of results for stuff like streaming from or to a Bolt....


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

yzguyfl123 said:


> until I come up with what I want to do next to watch our shows (tired of buying new tivo boxes)


Several of us here heartily recommend Channels DVR as a TiVo replacement. It's slightly DIY, but I suspect for you it would be child's play. The client app works well with the TiVo Stream 4K and a remapped remote, especially if you strip out all the TiVo stuff. Some are even using the TS4K as their Channels DVR server, or a random old PC/Mac they had lying around, but I'd rather have an NAS with mirrored drives at the heart of my system. Here's a photo of my setup, with more description two posts down from there: https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/i...


----------



## yzguyfl123

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Several of us here heartily recommend Channels DVR as a TiVo replacement. It's slightly DIY, but I suspect for you it would be child's play. The client app works well with the TiVo Stream 4K and a remapped remote, especially if you strip out all the TiVo stuff. Some are even using the TS4K as their Channels DVR server, or a random old PC/Mac they had lying around, but I'd rather have an NAS with mirrored drives at the heart of my system. Here's a photo of my setup, with more description two posts down from there: https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/i...


that sounded really good at first.... 
but from here:
Channels - HDHomeRun



> HDHomeRun Prime model requires a CableCARD to decode channels. Contact your cable provider for CableCARD rental pricing. *Channels can not decode protected (Copy Once) cable channels. *Protected channels vary by provider and region. Verizon FIOS and Comcast Xfinity are known to have few or no protected channels. Contact your cable provider to find out if they protect any channels.


then from here:
Charter Spectrum and the Channels DVR with a Cable Card



> So on August 1, Spectrum in Birmingham metro area just changed over to "full-digital." Now 98% of all channels are DRMed. Ugh. I can't believe my Channels app just became useless overnight - still amazing app, but I have no use for it now until it supports DRM.


I know this was a while ago.... but having to buy a $200 HDHR box just to find out it does not work for me does not sound very good...
Not worried much about the setup, and I already have an extra PC for this sort of thing (has plex server set up on it), but kinda worried about it not working for me, as it seems like spectrum has different systems all over the place, as well as depending on which company you were with before they all merged, so knowing for sure could be difficult, not to mention could change at any time..


----------



## mdavej

I'm no Channels expert, but I thought it recorded tv everywhere streams, bypassing any DRM and cable card barriers. Doesn't matter if HomeRun can't record them. Channels doesn't need actual tuners.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

yzguyfl123 said:


> that sounded really good at first....


As @mdavej says above, the new TVE feature makes a home OTT DVR possible for the first time:

Channels - TV Everywhere

That feature uses your login to access most channels from cable, YouTube TV, Hulu Live TV, and other services. It's worth doing the one-month trial just to see how that works for you.

[Edit:]

If you're with Spectrum then all bets on CableCARDs are off so forget about the HDHR Prime. As that forum thread you linked to mentions, they weren't working well due to tuning adapter issues to begin with, Spectrum is moving to IP rapidly, and probably somewhere in that thread someone will mention that many subscribers have found the Prime blocked by extra encryption Spectrum adds to all channels. WMC is probably dealing with that last one for you.

With Xfinity I think my Prime with CableCARD is good for at least another five years, for most channels anyway, but we'll see. I've also tried TVE and I'm ready to switch over to it when the time comes. We only need cable for a few news and talk channels anyway.


----------



## shwru980r

Pokemon_Dad said:


> As @mdavej says above, the new TVE feature makes a home OTT DVR possible for the first time:
> 
> Channels - TV Everywhere
> 
> That feature uses your login to access most channels from cable, YouTube TV, Hulu Live TV, and other services. It's worth doing the one-month trial just to see how that works for you.
> 
> [Edit:]
> 
> If you're with Spectrum then all bets on CableCARDs are off so forget about the HDHR Prime. As that forum thread you linked to mentions, they weren't working well due to tuning adapter issues to begin with, Spectrum is moving to IP rapidly, and probably somewhere in that thread someone will mention that many subscribers have found the Prime blocked by extra encryption Spectrum adds to all channels. WMC is probably dealing with that last one for you.
> 
> With Xfinity I think my Prime with CableCARD is good for at least another five years, for most channels anyway, but we'll see. I've also tried TVE and I'm ready to switch over to it when the time comes. We only need cable for a few news and talk channels anyway.


I thought I read that TVE is a BETA release. Not sure, but I think it could be discontinued at a moments notice.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

shwru980r said:


> I thought I read that TVE is a BETA release. Not sure, but I think it could be discontinued at a moments notice.


Yes I usually mention that, sorry. Seems like it's never going to get out of beta, like a Google product, lol. But the question of whether it's got long-term legs is of another sort: they seem to be exploiting an authentication loophole that Adobe could suddenly make go away, like an elephant swatting away a gnat. But so far so good.


----------



## shwru980r

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Yes I usually mention that, sorry. Seems like it's never going to get out of beta, like a Google product, lol. But the question of whether it's got long-term legs is of another sort: they seem to be exploiting an authentication loophole that Adobe could suddenly make go away, like an elephant swatting away a gnat. But so far so good.


Tivo's OTT Fire Tv app from a few years ago was BETA and it they shut it down without any warning.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

shwru980r said:


> Tivo's OTT Fire Tv app from a few years ago was BETA and it they shut it down without any warning.


There was a warning or two of sorts: the sale of the company, twice. Too bad, as that could have given people another reason for a TiVo box. The current CEO has mentioned he might still someday maybe put that app on the TS4K, but DVR support is clearly not part of their primary strategy so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## yzguyfl123

Anyone try the Plex dvr? (I think it is fairly new) and looks like it would use the same sort of Home Run box to get cable channels, similar to Channels DVR.

I already like plex for watching movie files I have, I might have to try it out.
Live TV & More | Plex

Another plus for plex, is I can download files to a phone ahead of time if I am going somewhere out of service area. (not sure yet if that also applies to DVR'd shows)

Tivo app used to allow this on my phone, but now just about everything gives me crap about out of home streaming, and does not let me download or watch shows out of home network anymore. (I started trying to VPN in to a pc at home, then connect to tivo, so it thought I was home, maybe, but I never got the kinks worked out for that...)


----------



## yzguyfl123

Actually doing some more reading... and I think the channels DVR and PLEX dvr will have the same issues with not being able to record the DRM channels (and from what I am reading, most will be with Spectrum)

so from Spectrum my options are new tivo box, or their crappy dvr

or I really start looking closer at Youtube tv or Hulu or something, and get rid of spectrum all together.


----------



## babsonnexus

yzguyfl123 said:


> Anyone try the Plex dvr? (I think it is fairly new) and looks like it would use the same sort of Home Run box to get cable channels, similar to Channels DVR.


I have a lifetime Plex Pass and thus have the Plex DVR set up with my HDHomeRun. In a straight comparison to Channels, Channels is better in every way when it comes to recording content and streaming live stations (stability, quality of metadata, quality of the stream, naturally overcoming technical issues, ability to use multiple sources including TVE, etc...). The only thing Plex has going for it is mixing in with the rest of your personal content. However, as an easy workaround, you can make your Channels folders available to Plex and Plex can read them just fine and do its thing.

I'd recommend Channels + Realgood as your "currently best" combined management system. That doesn't mean its perfect or even always good or that it there are not all sorts of bugs and issues, just that these are the best options available right now. If you don't like the Channels interface or want to combine your personal content, use Plex instead of Channels to watch the recorded content (you don't even need to pay for Plex to do this). However, I would not recommend Plex for the Live Channels as its transcoding process can cause quite a few hiccups that are not worth it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

foghorn2 said:


> Plex is garbage


It's fine, watched shows and a movie with it last night.


----------



## yzguyfl123

I really think most of the stuff I want to watch is going to be encoded from spectrum, so Channels or Plex dvr is likely a no go (as much as I like the idea...).

I discovered that used bolt boxes are going for about $40 on ebay, so I just ordered one of those, and just going to stretch this out a bit longer (I was ok with the bolt, just did not want to pay another $300 for one again). Right now all this is lacking for me, is the ability to take shows with me, or stream them out of the house (for protected shows, which I assume will also be encrypted), but at least I can get them all, and all in one place. Maybe when this one blows up there will be a solution I like better


----------



## mdavej

I don't think you're hearing what we're saying about Channels and Spectrum. It records the TVE streams, not the DRM protected channels from the HDHR tuner.

The only 3rd party system aside from Tivo that can record DRM from an HDHR is Windows Media Center. This has been the case for a couple of decades now.

You do realize that your cheap Bolt box requires a monthly fee of $15, right? Need to factor that into your equation. It makes more sense to keep doing what you're doing with the TS4K android app or buy a Mini which has no subscription fee.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

@yzguyfl123 Channels DVR offers out-of-home access. Another reason at least try TVE with a one-month Channels DVR trial. I'm not promising everything will be available via that feature, but it's worth a shot especially if the new Bolt gives you any trouble.


----------



## yzguyfl123

mdavej said:


> I don't think you're hearing what we're saying about Channels and Spectrum. It records the TVE streams, not the DRM protected channels from the HDHR tuner.


One key thing I was missing.... I was seeing that, but thought that it still had something to do with the HDHR box (that it was still required) Also I had seen that the TVE streams were limited (not all channels)



mdavej said:


> You do realize that your cheap Bolt box requires a monthly fee of $15, right? Need to factor that into your equation. It makes more sense to keep doing what you're doing with the TS4K android app or buy a Mini which has no subscription fee.


yes, but this is the same $15 I am paying for my current tivo box (I'll likely need to pay for both for a month or so, until we watch all the stuff on the old one). Even with the TS4K I still have to pay this fee for the old box.



Pokemon_Dad said:


> @yzguyfl123 Channels DVR offers out-of-home access. Another reason at least try TVE with a one-month Channels DVR trial. I'm not promising everything will be available via that feature, but it's worth a shot especially if the new Bolt gives you any trouble.


It just clicked, that I did not need another box, with channels DVR and current spectrum subscription. (I thought the HDHR box was still required) I am also trying that out, we will see how that goes. So much out there is old, and it is not exactly clear that you don't need that box now (although TVE is still in beta apparently, and spectrum is not listed on the supported providers, but I was able to pick it when I signed up). Also not able to get the remote streaming from Channels working just yet.

Also this is missing some channels that I pay for and actually want to watch/record....


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

yzguyfl123 said:


> It just clicked, that I did not need another box, with channels DVR and current spectrum subscription. (I thought the HDHR box was still required) I am also trying that out, we will see how that goes. So much out there is old, and it is not exactly clear that you don't need that box now (although TVE is still in beta apparently, and spectrum is not listed on the supported providers, but I was able to pick it when I signed up). Also not able to get the remote streaming from Channels working just yet.
> 
> Also this is missing some channels that I pay for and actually want to watch/record....


Here's the Spectrum TVE thread: Provider - Spectrum | Channels Community

Remote streaming problems are often a port settings thing. Here's the support article: How-To - Stream Remotely | Channels Support And there's lots of discussion here: Search - Remote - Channels DVR | Channels Community

Once you have things set up, it generally runs without incident. Missing channels are annoying though... hang on to that WMC! You can import local content into Channels DVR by going to Settings in the web UI, and under "Local Content" pointing it to the locations (outside the Channels install directories): ALPHA: Import TV local content into DVR | Channels Community


----------



## yzguyfl123

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Once you have things set up, it generally runs without incident. Missing channels are annoying though... hang on to that WMC! You can import local content into Channels DVR by going to Settings in the web UI, and under "Local Content" pointing it to the locations (outside the Channels install directories): ALPHA: Import TV local content into DVR | Channels Community


I did that, and got a few more channels, but CBS for instance does NOT come in (I get some all news CBS channels, but not the real CBS) I tried to go to the CBS site to see if I could stream it, and I get "Your TV provider is not yet supported in your location."

I did just order a home run OTA box and antenna, which should take care of this.

Still trying to put a few things together to see if I can get it all in one place easy enough for the wife, and still get all the stuff we like to watch.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

yzguyfl123 said:


> I did that, and got a few more channels, but CBS for instance does NOT come in (I get some all news CBS channels, but not the real CBS) I tried to go to the CBS site to see if I could stream it, and I get "Your TV provider is not yet supported in your location."
> 
> I did just order a home run OTA box and antenna, which should take care of this.
> 
> Still trying to put a few things together to see if I can get it all in one place easy enough for the wife, and still get all the stuff we like to watch.


Frustrating but per the relevant Channels Community thread on locals, CBS is not supported via TVE because they're trying to get everyone to subscribe to CBS All Access. Those with no good OTA option often go with Locast instead, which Channels can also access.


----------



## yzguyfl123

I did get the HD homerun OTA box and now I am getting all the channels I care about through Channels DVR, and got my remote stuff ironed out. Now I can watch shows away from home with the channels dvr app, and plex, as well as record all my shows.

The only real gripe left is that discovery channels apparently have some lock with spectrum... I can only record 2 shows at once from any of the discovery networks (which is not a huge deal) but the larger problem is I can only view 1-2 (sometimes it is 1 sometimes 2) channels per hour. So if I watch 5 min of one show (live), then switch to another channel, it does not sign out of the first one, and won't let me watch the second, until the hour time out for the first login. Seems like some sort of bug, but not sure on which side (discovery, spectrum, channels). But I can live with that, I generally only record stuff anyway.

Still using the tivo stream to watch the channels DVR (but really I could use several things).


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Excellent news, @yzguyfl123. About that Discovery issue, apparently it's Spectrum that's imposing the limits. No surprise there. That may be their clumsy method of complying with a legal agreement. More info, including replies from Channels dev *tmm1* here: Discovery channels stream limit


----------



## eohrnberger

yzguyfl123 said:


> Actually doing some more reading... and I think the channels DVR and PLEX dvr will have the same issues with not being able to record the DRM channels (and from what I am reading, most will be with Spectrum)
> 
> so from Spectrum my options are new tivo box, or their crappy dvr
> 
> or I really start looking closer at Youtube tv or Hulu or something, and get rid of spectrum all together.


Seeking the same thing, I think.

I have TiVo DVR content that I want to stream to a TiVo 4K streamer, and would like to do this outside of home from where the TiVo DVR is located. The TiVo 4K streamer is outside the home.

I have been running Galleon on my Linux server for the longest time. Sure, the TiVo Bolt can't access Galleon using the HMO, but Galleon can download content from the Bolt, as well as the TiVo Series-4 that I have.

Once the DVR content is on the Linux machine, it's a .TiVo file, which can be decrypted using tivodecode into a .MPG file.

This .MPG file can then be indexed and presented in, as well as streamed from, Plex. Both TiVo 4K Streamer and TiVo Bolt have a Plex client app, once installed, configured and connected to the Plex account, this client can see and play all the content the Plex media server has indexed, and Plex can stream this content to outside the home across the Internet.

This is all a rather round about way to get this done, TiVo DVR content streaming to a TiVo 4K streamer. I keep wondering if there's a better / easier / more direct way to get content from TiVo DVR to TiVo 4K streamer.

Appreciate the hint about eBay and used Bolt boxes, as the Series-4 is getting rather long in the tooth, and doesn't run the Plex app all that quickly, given it's age and performance.


----------



## slowbiscuit

kmttg does the same thing, and you can use Plex as mentioned to play the downloaded shows on the Stream. It can all be automated but yeah it's not the best way to make a Tivo client. Tivo should have just ported their own app over to the Stream but probably didn't want to kill Mini sales.

I'm guessing somebody tried sideloading the Android Tivo app on the Stream and it failed?


----------



## eohrnberger

slowbiscuit said:


> kmttg does the same thing, and you can use Plex as mentioned to play the downloaded shows on the Stream. It can all be automated but yeah it's not the best way to make a Tivo client. Tivo should have just ported their own app over to the Stream but probably didn't want to kill Mini sales.
> 
> I'm guessing somebody tried sideloading the Android Tivo app on the Stream and it failed?


I think it was earlier in this thread where someone did:
Stream from Tivo DVR to Tivo stream 4K
I was kinda figuring I'd try it on my phone first to see if I would stream to the TV next time I'm there where the streamer is. The other thing I'm not so sure about is the wireless USB mouse bit. My experience is that those always have dead batteries when you want to use it.


----------



## sdlevin

foghorn2 said:


> Plex is garbage, THe "TIVO STREAM" needs to be able to stream from a tivo box, if not, then dont call it a TIVO STREAM !!


Plex is awesome. Tivo is garbage. With Plex i can watch all my content on my Smart TV as it is an app. Tivo, which I have complained for 5 years cannot stream and cast to a smart TV. I have to physically connect to TV an hdmi connection. I like Tivo as DVR cable solution but really hardly any ability to work with Smart TVs which is going to kill it in the long run. I use it for my projector but I have to have my adaptor and run a hdmi cable wherever I go. I can stream my cable content direct to my smart TV from my Iphone. Not with TIVO?


----------

